# White Pheasants



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

At work we have just taken in a White Pheasant. It was handed in to the vets as injured and one of the nurses took it home and her dogs attacked it so its come to us complete with loads of feather loss and full of stitches where the vets put it back together. It is in with our Bantams in a large run with plenty of undergrowth and 2 sheds.It is very unhappy running up and down the fence all day long. We thought we would get it some friends but 1.We dont know what kind it is
2.What sex it is
3 Do males fight.
4 Where we could get any more from
We are in Holmeswood in Lancs. Can anyone help with this info??


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2007)

Poor bird. Do you have any pics of it. With most game birds and poultry, the males are very territorial and will fight.


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

It is probably a normal (ringneck) pheasant shell but without seeing it I couldn't guarantee it. Had quite a few white ones at work and i've seen them on other shoots too. They get released with the other pheasants so you can see where they have wandered too as the whites are identifiable.
He won't be very happy being confined, if raised in your pen he would probably be ok and they can hybridize with bantams.
Cock pheasants will fight at this time of year, winter isn't too bad. You could put hen pheasants in with him but then you would be confining more birds which don't appreciate it. I'm in holmeswood most days so I could have a look if you wanted. Been twice today and going back there after tea.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gnipper you have a pm: victory:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

it could be a white ringneck (have one of them stuffed that was shot on a shoot) or could be a silver pheseant if its just a ringneck thats been running lose best thing is to realses it back into the wild as there never truly settle in Captivity,

now if its a silver thats a total differnt story! these birds are gorgeous and you wont have any trouble rehoming that! there do tend to like a mate there are plenty of bird forms were people are looking for pheseants.

if you were closer i would have helped but your a bit far.

hope he fully recovers soon
Clare


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> At work we have just taken in a White Pheasant. It was handed in to the vets as injured and one of the nurses took it home and her dogs attacked it so its come to us complete with loads of feather loss and full of stitches where the vets put it back together. It is in with our Bantams in a large run with plenty of undergrowth and 2 sheds.It is very unhappy running up and down the fence all day long. We thought we would get it some friends but 1.We dont know what kind it is
> 2.What sex it is
> 3 Do males fight.
> 4 Where we could get any more from
> We are in Holmeswood in Lancs. Can anyone help with this info??


1-It's almost certainly a white common/ringneck pheasant.Could be a male silver pheasant.
2-depends how old it is.Adult males have very red faces.females bit of red round the eyes.
3-some do,some don't.depends of the bird.
4-type pheasant eggs in ebay-uk you can hatch some your self.

white common pheasant.male left.female right.









Male silver pheasant.Females are brown.










Your pheasant may even breed with your bantam :lol2:REALLY it is possible.
Live pheasant X chicken.









Live pheasant X chicken.









Stuffed pheasant X chicken.









So if you get funny/odd looking birds in the future they maybe these :lol2:.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for that. I think it is a common pheasant too. Just what we need pheasant x chicken:lol2:


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

Its definitely a ringneck, needs his beak trimming too. How does one go about giving some of those bantams that he's in with a home? I really like them little ones.
Cheers, Gnipper


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ill ask Jacqui for you but they are actually her pets and not The Sanctuarys. Have you seen how many cockerels there are :lol2:
Thankyou so much for taking the trouble to go and see the Pheasant. :notworthy:We have a vet visit on Wednesday so he can trim its beak then


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

I know yeah theres cockerels everywhere, and cats. How many is there?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Too many cockerels to mention and about 25 cats loose(These live here the ones for rehoming are in pens in the Shelter).We have to be careful which cats we release as we cant have ones that go into Meresands woods as they catch the birds in there.


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

One of the farms I go on down the road mentioned theres quite a few ferals knocking around but i've only seen a couple which didn't look wild. 
Had many that don't return home?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

No all ours are accounted for every night as they get locked in. Where Holmeswood Post Office used to be was full of Feral cats as we neutered them all and also The Quail Farm and Smithy Lane at the back of The Hesketh Arms Pub. The woods have one of our traps and any cats they catch are brought to us(which isnt many). Sadly the whole country is awash with Ferals probably all originated from an odd dumped female cat.The problem is people remove them and more move in. It is far better to control with neutering and they then keep other cats away until they eventually die out.


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

Where abouts is the quail farm Shell?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Flash Lane, Rufford at the back of the pub.( Fayre Game Ltd I believe)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gnipper. Trudy has now trimmed Pheasants beak the way you told her. She has found another wound on this bird so it is off to the vets. Im really not sure we are doing the right thing with this bird but will discuss this with the vet.Thanks


----------

